# Seachem Prime



## fishbone

I've been using Seachem Prime for years now and a few days ago I got to wondering how long are you really supposed to let the water sit for PRIME to do it's thing. I've been letting it sit 10 minutes after I stir the magical stuff in it. So I e-mailed Seachem and they actually told me Prime works on contact so, theoretically, all you have to do is drop it in, stir it around and it's done!
I'm skeptical and weary of doing so though. I remember reading here an experience from another user that his fish were all stressed and he even lost a few by not letting the water sit a bit. So based on his experience, he said it's best to let it sit 10 minutes.
I'm certainly not one to rush or cut corners, as a matter of fact theoretically since I have well water I don't even have to use Prime, but I'm moving in the city where the water is treated and I want to make sure I don't stress or kill my fish.

So what are your experiences with Prime? How do you go about using it? Do you let it sit, or do you stir it around and add the water to the tank right away?


----------



## COM

What is Prime for? I use Seachem Stability in my fry tank, but I'm not familiar with Prime.

If it is a dechlorinator my understanding is that they work almost instantly.


----------



## fishbone

It is much more than a dechlorinator. Yes, it neutralizes chlorine, chloramine and harmful metals found at typical concentrations. It also neutralizes harmful ammonia, nitrites, detoxifies nitrates and helps the biofilter in removing them. Also provides slimecoat. It really is like 4 products in 1.


----------



## Guest

I use it, but I have well water, so I technally don't have to use it either...haha


----------



## mousey

I read somewhere that it is best used 30 minutes before the adding to the tank, but yesterday I forgot to add the prime to my water before pouring into the tank and added it straight into the tank afterwards( within 2 minutes). No casualties at all. Too confusing with the grandkids over.


----------



## Guest

I use a python for water changes (puts water into the tank directly from the tap) and I use prime for a dechlor. I just pour it in as the water goes in and I've never had a problem doing it that way, even with more sensitive fish.


----------



## fishbone

^That's reassuring.
Do you mind linking me to said python? Might wanna get one meself.


----------



## lohachata

try ww.drsfostersmith.com they should have them..i don't know anything about prime because i have never used it.the only time i use a dechlorinating agent is when i am completely filling a tank or doing more than a 50% water change.but that is just me and i never do anything properly in fishkeeping..
i am always amazed at how different water is from one state to another..or even different parts of the same state.i have a friend in colombus that has the worst time with fish that like softer,more acidic conditions.i don't..he has to dechlorinate with every water change..has trouble if he doesn't..but i don't have these problems,so i have never really had the need for products like prime.although i do maintain a quantity of a prime like product,just in case i do have a problem..or someone in the club.


----------



## COM

It's more local than than. Within a municipal water system there will be different water sources, storage tanks, etc. All will have different water conditions. You can get a water report from your local water authority. By federal law, they must mail you a report once a year. Almost all now publish their reports on the web as well.

Even if you have well water you would be best off using a general purpose water conditioner. I learned this the hard way. There is lots of crap in well water too that a water conditioner will neutralize. I use Tetra Aqua Safe with every water change and a good dose of Stress Coat every so often.


----------



## Ron the handyman

Good stuff Just one cap for 50 Gallons and fill. R


----------



## Guest

Python: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3728+3910&pcatid=3910

Excellent investment, especially for multiple tanks.


----------



## emc7

It works on contact, but it has to have contact. So how long does it take for water to 'mix". You can test that with a drop of food coloring. I put dechlor in the bucket first and then fill it, or add it the tank and then fill it with a hose. If I forget and add the Prime to the bucket last, then I wait 5-10 minutes.


----------



## COM

I notice that when I do bucket fills, if I put the water conditioner (usually Tetra AquaSafe) in first and then fill it I get soap-like bubbles. It's probably nothing, but I always wonder...


----------



## emc7

It is soap, and its a good thing. EDTA is something you can find in shampoo. It also is in good water conditioners. The ones that say "detoxifies heavy metals" use it to keep copper and other metal ions from hurting your fish. On the con side, if you are dosing iron for your plants, the water conditioner can force you to use a larger dose before you see an effect.


----------



## Obsidian

I have used a couple of different conditioners and have found that some do bubble if you put them in first, or early on, when filling a bucket. The bubbles are nothing to worry about and go away quickly. I only once had them last in the tank and that was with the little starter one they gave me with my 20 gallon. Its from Animal Planet and I have not used it since. I keep it in case of emergency. I use AmQuel plus which, along with Prime and several others, also removes heavy metals, or at least makes them less harmful to fish. 

Here are a few articles about chlorine/chloramine in tap water:
http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/chloramines.htm 
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_chlorine.htm


And for heavy metals:
http://www.novalek.com/kordon/articles/heavy_metals.html


----------

